# Want to buy Speaker Audio Control Knob or Audio Control set. Help. :)



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am using creative 2.1 sbs 370 speaker...
*www.productwiki.com/upload/images/creative_sbs_2_1_370.jpg

Creative SBS 370 2.1 Speakers

I got problem with volume control knob. As you seen in image.
It's actually potentiometer. 5 pin potentiometer.

See this link.
*www.element14.com/community/thread...metervariable-resistor?displayFullThread=true

I searched to buy that whole speaker control online..
*www.element14.com/community/servlet/JiveServlet/downloadImage/2-37215-60518/450-337/DSC07092.JPG
but did not find anything.

Then searched for that potentiometer then found this potentiometer...
Bestron USA, Inc.: F10MM Thin Micro Potentiometer 5 Pin

but it's abroad... So please help... Anything similar found in India, specially in Mumbai.
It can be found in lamington road, Mumbai. But I'm lazy to search there. 

And how much resistance needed for my 2.1 creative sbs 370 speaker?
I think, I need 1K only. Any suggestion from Digitians ?


----------



## icebags (Mar 29, 2015)

search for that part in local shops, but probably u wont find it. as a solution u can replace it with 2x normal pot, connecting the board with wires, and housing the whole thing in a bigger box where u can screw up the pots.

see this : How Do I Replace a 5 Pin Volume Control (Potent... | element14


----------

